#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Kreatinkinase >

## Radler

Der Laborbefund ergab vor einigen Tagen bei mir einen Kreatinkinase-Wert, der um das Vierfache hoeher als der Normalwert lag. Ich nahm zu diesem Zeitpunkt den Cholesterin-Senker Simavastin (20 mg, eine halbe Tablette). Meine Aerztin meinte, das Zuviel an der Kreatinkinase koenne an der Einnahme der Tablette liegen. Tatsaechlich las ich im Beipackzettel, dass bei Simavstin-Einnahme sogar eine Erhoehung um das Zehnfache moeglich sei. Ich habe Simavastin daraufhin sofort abgesetzt.
Weiter raeumte die Aerztin ein, dass sich der zu hohe Wert auch nach grosser koerperlicher Anstrengung ergeben kann. Ich bin 60 Jahre alt und bewege mich ziemlich intensiv mit Radfahren, Schwimmen (im Sommer) oder Wandern und ab und zu Nordic Walking. Allerdings achte ich streng darauf, mich nicht zu verausgaben, das heisst, unnoetig ausser Puste zu bringen.
Nun meine Fragen: Wie gefaehrlich ist mein zu hoher Kreatinkinase-Wert? In welchen Abstaenden und von welchem Spezialisten sollte ich ihn ueberpruefen lassen? Ist es ratsam, meine koerperlichen Aktivitaeten auf ein Minimum zurueckzuschrauben? Kann sich hinter zu hoher Kreatinkinase auch eine Muskelerkrankung verbergen? Sollte ich spezielle Medikamente einnehmen, um die Kreatinkinase in den Normbereich zu bekommen?
Ueber Antworten und Tipps waere ich dankbar.
Viele Gruesse vom Radler

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Radler. 
Herzlich willkommen hier im Forum  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Hier mal aus der Fachinfo zu Simvastatin:   

> 4.4 Warnhinweise und Vorsichtsmaßnahmen für die Anwendung  
> Myopathie/Rhabdomyolyse 
> Wie andere HMG-CoA-Reduktase-Inhibitoren
> ruft Simvastatin gelegentlich eine Myopathie hervor, die sich in Muskelschmerzen, -empfindlichkeit oder -schwäche verbunden mit Erhöhungen der Kreatinkinase (CK) (> das Zehnfache des oberen Normwertes) äußert. 
> Bisweilen manifestiert sich die Myopathie als Rhabdomyolyse mit oder ohne akutes Nierenversagen aufgrund von Myoglobinurie, sehr selten mit tödlichem Ausgang. 
> Das Risiko einer Myopathie ist bei hoher HMG-CoA-Reduktase-Inhibitoraktivität im Plasma erhöht.
> Das Risiko für eine Myopathie/Rhabdomyolyse ist dosisabhängig. 
> In klinischen Studien, in denen die Patienten sorgfältig überwacht und einige interagierende Arzneimittel ausgeschlossen wurden, lag die Häufigkeit annähernd bei 0,03 % unter 20 mg, bei 0,06 % unter 40 mg und bei 0,4 % unter 80 mg Simvastatin. 
> Messungen der Kreatinkinase (CK)  
> ...

 Zu deinen Fragen:
Dein CK ist noch nicht über einer kritischen Schwelle. 
Das eigenmächtige Absetzen von Medikamenten ist in der Regel nicht gut.
So etwas musst du auf jeden Fall mit deinem Arzt besprechen, da z.B. einige Medikamente langsam ausgeschlichen werden müssen. 
Hast du dich denn vor der Blutentnahme angestrengt (z.B. Sport gemacht)? 
Wie sieht es denn bei dir mit Muskelschmerzen, -schwäche oder Muskelkrämpfen bei dir aus?
Hast du da etwas in den letzten Wochen bemerkt? 
Hat dein Hausarzt nach den Werten bei dir ein EKG gemacht?
Hast du schon mal Herzprobleme gehabt? 
Ich würde dir empfehlen darüber mit deinem Hausarzt zu reden.
Eine erneute CK Kontrolle kann auch nicht schaden. 
Gruß 
Micha 
Du brauchst dafür keinen spezialisten.

----------


## Radler

Hallo,
schoenen Dank fuer die ausfuerlichen Infos. Etwa anderthalb Stunden vor der Blutabnahme bin ich 45 Minuten in gutem Tempo Rad gefahren. Herzprobleme hatte ich bislang noch nicht, aber ich habe zu hohen Blutdruck, der behandelt wird. Behandelt wird bei mir auch Restless legs, und zwar mit Valoron und neuerdings auch mit einem neu zu gelassenem Medikament. Muskelkraempfe hatte ich nachts schon manchmal. Es heisst, dass bei erhoehter CK Muskelzellen absterben. Ist dies gefaehrlich oder werden sie wieder neu gebildet?
Freundliche Gruesse
vom Radler

----------


## StarBuG

Hi 
Es ist andersrum, wenn Muskelzellen sterben, wird die creatinkinase (ck) frei.
Wenn du 45Minuten vorher lange Rad gefahren bist, ist dies wahrscheinlich die Ursache f&#252;r deinen hohen CK Wert. Am besten noch mal kontrollieren lassen.
Und geh wieder zu deinem Arzt um deinen Cholesterinspiegel in den Griff zu bekommen  :Zwinker:

----------

